# Rose Beef Cake



## A-Guerillero (19. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich fahre das Rose Beef Cake FR 2 2012 http://www.produkte24.com/cy/rose-versand-5811/fahrrad-versand-hauptkatalog-2012-36765/seite-38.html. Jetzt wollet ich mal wissen ob ich mir das auch als >Enduro umbauen könnte. Ist der Rahmen Enduro tauglich? Kann ich den Dämpfer zb. mit sowas hier http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/147509-specialized-enduro-dampfer-200-57mm ersetzen um men Bike tourentauglich zu machen?

LG Tim 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/147509-specialized-enduro-dampfer-200-57mm


----------



## underdog (23. April 2013)

Du kannst es Enduro Tauglich ausstatten, leichtere Parts helfen da weiter!
Gabel, Dämpfer, Laufräder, Reifen, Kurbel und Cockpit bieten viel Potenzial! 

Nein den Dämpfer kannst du nicht montieren! Du kannst nur einen 222mm langen Dämpfer verbauen. Es gibt ja Luftdämpfer die da passen z.B. Rock Shox Monarch Plus oder nen Fox DHX Air. die beiden haben 63mm Hub oder so und damit hast du dann ca.180mm Federweg.
Du kannst aber nicht einfach jeden Dämpfer so einbauen, das Tuning des Dämpfers muss auf den Rahmen passen!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

